# Hurricane season 2013



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

I'm starting to feel like the northeast (including Canada) is the end of the bowling alley for hurricanes.

Hurricane forecast: Another busy Atlantic season | US National Headlines | Comcast

COLLEGE PARK, Md. (AP) ? Get ready for another busy hurricane season, maybe unusually wild, federal forecasters say.

Their prediction Thursday calls for 13 to 20 named Atlantic storms, 7 to 11 that strengthen into hurricanes and 3 to 6 that become major hurricanes.

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration said there is a 70 percent chance that this year will be more active than an average hurricane season.

If you live in hurricane prone areas along the Atlantic Ocean or Gulf of Mexico coasts, "This is your warning," acting NOAA administrator Kathryn Sullivan said.

A normal year has 12 named storms, 6 hurricanes and 3 major storms with winds over 110 mph.

Last year was the third-busiest on record with 19 named storms. Ten became hurricanes and were two major storms. That included Sandy, which caused $50 billion in damage even though it lost hurricane status when it made landfall in New Jersey.

All the factors that go into hurricane forecasts are pointing to an active season, or extremely active one, said lead forecaster Gerry Bell of the Climate Prediction Center.

Those factors include: warmer than average ocean waters that provide fuel for storms, a multi-decade pattern of increased hurricane activity, the lack of an El Nino warming of the central Pacific Ocean, and an active pattern of storm systems coming off west Africa.

The Atlantic hurricane season goes through about 25 to 40 year cycles of high activity and low activity. The high activity period started around 1995, Sullivan said.

The forecasts don't include where storms might land, if any place. Despite the formation of more hurricanes recently, the last time a major hurricane made landfall in the United States was Wilma in 2005. That seven-year stretch is the longest on record.

The six-month season starts June 1. Forecasters name tropical storms when their top winds reach 39 mph; hurricanes have maximum winds of at least 74 mph.

This year's names: Andrea, Barry, Chantal, Dorian, Erin, Fernand, Gabrielle, Humberto, Ingrid, Jerry, Karen, Lorenzo, Melissa, Nestor, Olga, Pablo, Rebekah, Sebastien, Tanya, Van and Wendy.


----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)

That is what they said last year.   I have my generator, hurrucane shutters and Guns  Bring it on


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2013)

I see Andrea is in your area Jagbender. I hear it is mainly a rain event. I'll find out firsthand when it gets up here Friday.

National Hurricane Center


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2013)

the first thing I did when we temp relocated here to FL is get some special GOOD bags ready for bad weather.  got food/water for US and the dogs and some ham radios in case cell service goes down.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> I see Andrea is in your area Jagbender. I hear it is mainly a rain event. I'll find out firsthand when it gets up here Friday.
> 
> National Hurricane Center



Lots of rain today some wind.  I posted a short video on my FB account today   right now it looks like it has passed


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)

This year's names: Andrea, *Barry Obama *, Chantal, Dorian, Erin, Fernand, Gabrielle, Humberto, Ingrid, Jerry, Karen, Lorenzo, Melissa, Nestor, Olga, Pablo, Rebekah, Sebastien, Tanya, Van and Wendy.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Lots of rain today some wind.  I posted a short video on my FB account today   right now it looks like it has passed



Almost 14" of rainfall in N. Miami Beach and around 6" in areas of the northeast.

Tropical Storm Andrea Drenches Northeast | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | News | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

It looks like Chantal will bear down on Florida at the weekend.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a wet weekend.   We have been getting plenty of rain this summer


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2013)

Whats with all the hispanic male names?

If Ferdinand, Humberto or Pablo hit Texas via the border that would be funny.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2013)

jagbender said:


> This year's names: Andrea, *Barry Obama *, Chantal, Dorian, Erin, Fernand, Gabrielle, Humberto, Ingrid, Jerry, Karen, Lorenzo, Melissa, Nestor, Olga, Pablo, Rebekah, Sebastien, Tanya, Van and Wendy.



Barry Obama hit the US back in 2008. It's been a mess ever since.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

TS Dorian formed off the coast of Africa and has days to gain strength.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2017)

The current projections for Irma make it seem like it will come through the Caribbean and into the Gulf.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2017)

TS Maria formed and is headed straight for the islands that were just wrecked by Irma.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2018)

Are you Florida guys ok? I just read that a lot of people are without power.

Gordon seems to be headed later to land between Mobile and New Orleans.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2018)

Florence


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2020)

The forecasts I saw said Hanna would be a tropical storm at landfall. Welcome to 2020.


Hurricane Hanna Continues to Intensify Ahead of Texas Landfall; Conditions Worsening in South Texas

Hurricane Hanna's eye is now coming ashore in South Texas ahead of landfall later today, with the potential for dangerous rainfall flash flooding extending well inland into northeast Mexico.

Sustained winds have increased to 85 mph according to the Hurricane Hunters. The hurricane's eyewall is moving inland south of Corpus Christi. Some areas between Corpus Christi and Brownsville will get a break in the wind and rain as Hanna's eye moves ashore.

Conditions are deteriorating in much of South Texas, with increasing rainfall and wind gusts, as Hanna intensifies. A 79 mph gust has been reported in Laguna Madre, Texas.

Shingles have been blown off homes in Port Mansfield, Texas, by strong winds. Roofs have been taken off of some boat storage facilities, also near Port Mansfield. Several buoys have reported wind gusts of 80-100 mph just offshore.

A sea level rise of more than 6 feet is inundating North Padre Island near Corpus Christi as the eyewall of Hurricane Hanna arrives. A wind gust of 68 mph was recently recorded at the Bob Hall pier in Corpus Christi. A portion of a smaller pier near Corpus Christi was also destroyed by the rough seas.

More than two feet of storm surge near Sargent, Texas has overwashed the dunes, creating waves of debris on Sargent Beach. A storm surge of around 2 feet has also been recorded as far north as Galveston Island.

Tropical-storm-force sustained winds with occasional hurricane-force gusts may be occurring on Padre Island.

A Hurricane Warning has been issued from Mesquite Bay, Texas, southward to Port Mansfield, Texas. Tropical Storm Warnings now extend northward to Sargent, Texas and southward to Barra el Mezquital, Mexico.

A Storm Surge Warning has been issued from Baffin Bay to Sargent, Texas, including Corpus Christi Bay, Copano Bay, Aransas Bay, San Antonio Bay and Matagorda Bay.

The map below shows the latest hurricane and tropical storm warnings issued. A hurricane warning means winds of 74 mph or greater are expected Saturday afternoon. A tropical storm warning means winds of at least 40 mph are expected in the next 36 hours.

Hanna is tracking westward across the Gulf of Mexico toward southern Texas with a slightly slower pace than yesterday.

Radar imagery and data from the Hurricane Hunters show this system has gained winds of 85 mph, making it a Category 1 hurricane. Additional strengthening is possible before it reaches the coast late Saturday afternoon.

Hanna is the first hurricane of the 2020 Atlantic Hurricane season, and is roughly two weeks ahead of climatology. The first hurricane of the season generally occurs around August 10.

Hanna rapidly intensified from Friday into Saturday when winds increased from 45 mph to 80 mph.

Thursday night, Hurricane Hunter reconnaissance mission found winds ticked up just enough to upgrade Tropical Depression Eight to Tropical Storm Hanna, the record earliest eighth named storm, beating Tropical Storm Harvey's record, set in 2005, according to Phil Klotzbach, tropical scientist at Colorado State University. Hanna also formed before the previous record for earliest seventh storm, beating the record set by Gert on July 24, 2005.

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/2020-07-25-hurricane-hanna-south-texas-landfall


https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2020)

Double trouble in tropics


----------

